# Aufgeputschte GTX 770 besser als GTX 780?



## Kvothe (19. Oktober 2013)

Hey Leute,

momentan bin ich dabei, mir einen neuen PC zu konfigurieren. Die Sache ist die, dass es natürlich eine große Anzahl an Grafikkarten gibt. Da ich ich mich aber gar nicht auskenne was Grakas betrifft, wollte ich mal hier fragen. Konkret geht es darum, dass MSI eine 4GB Version der GTX 770 anbietet, die 1137 MHz Core-Takt und 1189 Boost-Takt bietet. Die GTX 780 bietet im Referenzdesign im Vergleich dazu nur magere 863 MHz Core-Takt und mit Boost bis zu 900 MHz.

Also so betrachtet müsste die GTX 770 MSI 4GB deutlich besser sein, als die GTX 780. Da die 780 jedoch schlappe 100-200 Euro teurer ist und auch aktueller und jünger ist, kommt mir die Sache merkwürdig vor.

Also wollte ich generell mal fragen, was ihr zu den besseren Daten der MSI GTX 770 sagt und ob ihr mir außerdem verraten könnt, ob es noch andere Faktoren gibt, die für hohe Frameraten und gute Grafik entscheidend sind, als die Taktzahlen. Also zum Beispiel, ob die GTX 780 von der Archtitektur oder Effizienz einfach besser ist oder ob sie aus was für einem Grund auch immer besser als die MSI GTX 770 ist, trotz der niedrigeren Taktwerte.

Ihr würdet mir wirklich sehr helfen.

Gruß


----------



## LordCrash (19. Oktober 2013)

Muss es denn eine Nvidia Karte sein? Ansonsten könnte auch eine übertaktete R9 280X durchaus interessant sein... 

An deiner Stelle würde ich aber auch noch mal auf der PC Games Hardware Seite fragen, da hängen mehr PC Cracks ab...


----------



## Kvothe (20. Oktober 2013)

Also was ich bisher weiß ist, dass die Leistung einer Grafikkarte hauptsächlich durch die Speicherbandbreite bestimmt wird. Um die Speicherbandbreite zu ermitteln soll man ja die Speichertaktrate * Speicherschnittstelle / 8 rechnen.

Bei der MSI GTX 770 4 GB würde das so aussehen: 7010 * 256 / 8 = 224320

Bei der Powercolour R9 280x: 6000 * 384 / 8 = 288000

Bei der GTX 780: 6000 * 384 / 8 = 288000

Also was die Speicherbandbreite anbelangt, sind die R9 280x und GTX 780 wohl eindeutig besser, da sie mit 384 einfach eine sehr viel höhere Speichertaktrate haben.

Allerdings hat die MSI GTX 770 4GB wie gesagt im GPU Clock 1137 MHz Core-Takt und 1189 Boost-Takt, während die R9 280x nur 850 MHz Core-Takt und 1000 Boost Takt hat. Die GTX 780 hat 863 MHz Core-Takt und 1000 Boost Takt.

Meine Frage ist nun konkret, was wichtiger und entscheidender ist. Die GPU Clock oder die Speicherbandbreite? Bei der GPU Clock ist die MSI GTX 770 4GB klar besser, aber was die Speicherbandbreite betrifft, sind die R9 280x und die GTX 780 eindeutig besser.

Welche Karte ist denn nun im Endeffekt besser? Welche Faktoren sind wichtiger und was sollte man letzten Endes kaufen? Um den Preis soll es vorerst nicht gehen, sondern um die Leistung. Das ist alles ziemlich verwirrend.

Grüße


----------



## TrinityBlade (20. Oktober 2013)

Die Taktraten von GTX 770 und GTX 780 sind nicht vergleichbar, weil die beiden Modelle auf unterschiedlichen Grafikchips basieren (770: GK104-425-A2, 780: GK110-300-A1). Die Speicherbandbreite ist ebenfalls ein Leistungsmerkmal, sagt für sich allein aber wenig aus. Der Hubraum eines Autos beispielsweise erlaubt auch noch keine Rückschlüsse auf das Fahrverhalten. 

Wenn du einen guten Vergleich zweier Grafikkarten suchst, dann musst du dir konkrete Testergebnisse ansehen. Hier hast du beispielsweise ein paar Messwerte von GTX 770 vs. GTX 780. Einige Hersteller schrauben noch ein wenig an den Taktraten, um etwas mehr Leistung aus einem bestimmten Chip herauszubekommen. Dazu schaust du dir dann am besten einen Test der jeweiligen Grafikkarte im Vergleich zum Referenzmodell an (z.B. GTX 770 vs. MSI GTX 770 Lightning).


----------



## chbdiablo (20. Oktober 2013)

Bei Grafikkarten gilt fast immer: teurer = besser
Aus den Details wie Takt etc. kann man jedoch nicht unbedingt darauf schließen, welche Karte letztlich mehr Leistung bietet.
Dafür lohnt es sich am ehesten nach Benchmarks zu suchen.
Hier noch eine gute Übersichtsliste (noch ohne die neuen R9 von AMD): Grafikrangliste

Eine GTX 780 ist also grundsätzlich mal besser als eine 770 und auch wenn man die übertaktet, wird sie eine GTX780 kaum überholen (aber näher rankommen). In diesem High-End Bereich sind die Preisunterschiede der absoluten Topkarten wie 780, Titan etc. aber meist extrem, was in keinem Verhältnis zum Mehrpreis steht. (Kosten ja gleich mal mehrere hundert € mehr wie du gesagt hast).

edit: Um 2 Uhr nachts ein Ninja hier, unfassbar xd


----------

